
Intel Microcode regression - TekMol
https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3531-2/
======
TekMol

        At the request of Intel, we have reverted to the
        previous packaged microcode version, the
        20170707 release
    

So now everybody is vulnerable again?

------
zakk

        3.20180108.0+really20170707ubuntu17.10.1
    

that's quite a horrible versioning scheme.

------
SkyLinx
Besides the Ubuntu updates I also installed the microcode update to the bios
of my motherboard. What's the difference between the two?

